
Ask HN: What blockchain or crypto related companies have offices in London? - ttt111222333
I&#x27;d like to work in something blockchain &#x2F; crypto related for my next job, but I&#x27;m not sure what companies in London are doing blockchain &#x2F; crypto. I&#x27;ve found the main ones, namely Blockchain &amp; Consensys, but besides that, I haven&#x27;t found any bigger name players with offices in London. Hoping I can outsource that to Hacker News?
======
mkirklions
Id seriously take the time to research blockchain technology.

I'm huge fan of Bitcoin as a worldwide store of value. I dont know if altcoins
have much purpose.

Blockchain enables decentralized verification. This means you have ~7
computers that all agree that data that was submitted was real.

This makes sense for currency, voting, and timestamps. I dont know if it makes
sense for things like:

>Social Media

>Medical Records

>Logistics(because garbage in garbage out)

>video games

>videos/media

Because why would facebook lie about your 4th of july photos? Why would steam
lie about your saved game?

If they did, people might pay 7 computers to signoff on data. This is
expensive and time consuming.

If I have a bad understanding of the potentials of blockchain, someone please
correct me, I'd rather be correct than wrong. I have been working on my own
finance tech and I decided against blockchain for the expenses described.

